# Verfahren gegen Neumarkter Aalangler gegen Auflage eingestellt



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*Verfahren gegen Neumarkter Aalangler gegen Auflage eingestellt​*
Weil er Aale mit Haken im Maul über Nacht im Eimer hälterte und dann wieder freigelassen hat, wurde ein Angler von PETA angezeigt, nachdem er das in Facebook eingestellt hatte.

Der Angeklagte schwieg und liess seinen Verteidiger reden.
Heraus kam die Einstellung des Verfahrens gegen eine Auflage von 500 Euro

Quelle:
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/neumarkt/neumarkter-angler-liess-aale-unnotig-leiden-1.5533750

-----------------------------------------------------------------​Immerhin wurde auch festgehalten, dass hier PETA mit Textbausteinen zu arbeiten schien, der Fall Augenthaler nochmal hochgeholt.

Richtigerweise wird das einstellen von Fotos mit Aalen im Eimer mit Haken im Maul als Dummheit bezeichnet..

Immerhin aber nicht menschen- und anglerfeindlich, wie man die Massenanzeigen von PETA ja auch ansehen könnte - sondern eben "nur" eine Dummheit..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Neumarkter Aalangler gegen Auflage eingestellt*

Hallo,

gut, daß das Verfahren eingestellt wurde, da behält er wenigstens seinen Fischereischein. 
Aber um alles in der Welt; wie dämlich muss man sein um so etwas auch noch öffentlich zu machen.

Kopfschüttel

Lajos


----------



## jkc (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Neumarkter Aalangler gegen Auflage eingestellt*

"Allerdings handle es sich um keinen gravierenden Fall von Tierquälerei."

Warum dann 500€ Auflage? Hätte man doch auch wegen Geringfügigkeit einstampfen können?

Aber Glückwunsch an den Kollegen wenn er damit zufrieden ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## sprogoe (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Neumarkter Aalangler gegen Auflage eingestellt*

Wenn die Facebooksüchtigen heutzutage sich schon so unachtsam und verantwortungslos im Straßenverkehr verhalten, daß sie sich und andere gefährden, wundert mich so ein blödsinniges Verhalten überhaupt nicht mehr.
In meinen Augen geschieht im das Recht, ob er was daraus lernt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Neumarkter Aalangler gegen Auflage eingestellt*

Petra: business as usual

Angler: as thick as a brick


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Neumarkter Aalangler gegen Auflage eingestellt*

Wieso leiden, wenn das Gericht die Frage, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden nicht einmal klären konnte? Vielleicht wegen dem engen Raum? Aber das ist bei manchen Zuchtbetrieben auch so.

War auf den Bildern, die ja bloß eine Momentaufnahme sind klar zu erkennen, das die Aale nicht tot waren? Selbst wenn sie tot sind kann man sie in den Eimer legen mit sauberem Wasser und anders als bei den meisten anderen Fischen winden die sich nochmal oder kommen nach oben (falls das auf dem Bild zu erkennen war) Haken im Maul lassen / Vorfach abschneiden ist gar nicht so außergewöhnlich, vor allem wenn die alles vertüddeln. War das Releasen dokumentiert? (würde mich wundern)

Und wenn man bei FB schreibt...hab ich alle gehältert und dann zurück gesetzt. Da würde ich sagen (falls es kein klares Beweisbild gibt)...hab ich nur so gesagt, da es oft so ist das man bei guten Aalfängen von anderen Anglern teilweise angegangen wird (Aalbestand) und ich das vermeiden wollte. In Wirklichkeit waren die Aale alle tot und kamen alle mit :q


----------



## Franky (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Neumarkter Aalangler gegen Auflage eingestellt*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Angler: as thick as a brick



Man könnte auch meinen, der war sternhagelvoll... :q


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Neumarkter Aalangler gegen Auflage eingestellt*

Der Angler hat sich da im Vorfeld vor der Verhandlung scheinbar schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht. 

Denn der Rechtsanwalt der den Angler vertreten hat ist ebenfalls Angler und hat in der Vergangenheit auf seiner Webseite schon einige Fallstricke bei der Ausübung der Fischerei kurz unter die Lupe genommen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Neumarkter Aalangler gegen Auflage eingestellt*



jkc schrieb:


> "Allerdings handle es sich um keinen gravierenden Fall von Tierquälerei."
> 
> Warum dann 500€ Auflage? Hätte man doch auch wegen Geringfügigkeit einstampfen können?
> 
> ...



Hatte ich bei meinem Unfall (betrunkenen Rentner umgefahren) auch die Möglichkeit, 500 Euro zahlen und Verfahren wird eingestellt-wenig Arbeit und schnell verdientes Geld für den Staat!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Neumarkter Aalangler gegen Auflage eingestellt*

Hallo,

wenn man das so liest könnten ja die Teamangler die Ihren Fang mit dem Köder im Maul ablichten genauso angezeigt werden oder?

Grussen Michael


----------



## welsstipper (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Neumarkter Aalangler gegen Auflage eingestellt*

ein Verfahren gegen mich wurde auch gegen 500 Euro Gebühr und Anwaltskosten von 500 auch eingestellt... Grund dafür war eine Polizistin im privaten Pkw die gesehen haben will das ich eine rote ampel überfahren habe und mit mindestens 120 durch den Ort gefahren bin .... 

Ich behaupte aber immernoch das der Anwalt der mir vom ADAC empfohlen wurde mit dem Richter unter einer Decke steckt... naja 500 Euro an ein Jugendheim in dummdorf gespendet ... 

Der Anwalt hat schnell sein Geld verdient, die polizistin sich noch en sternchen verdient und alle waren glücklich... 

Klar bin ich keine 50 gefahren aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht über 70 ... Und rot war die Ampel mit Sicherheit auch nicht ...  

abhaken und weiter machen...


denke so ähnlich verhält es sich hier auch ...


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Neumarkter Aalangler gegen Auflage eingestellt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Hatte ich bei meinem Unfall (betrunkenen Rentner umgefahren) ...



dein benutzername allein ist doch schon ein schuldeingeständnis



welsstipper schrieb:


> ...Klar bin ich keine 50 gefahren ...


...und überhaupt...  hahahaha


----------

